# The Coffee Garden



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

A friendly neighborhood coffee shop near Charlotte NC. Good coffee made right. Muffins, bagels, light sandwiches. Comfortable seating, relaxed environment, a patio for sunny days. The staff knows your name and welcomes you like family.

More...


----------

